# Kurt Pelligrino Returns to Bellator Following Two-Year Layoff From Fighting



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA will return to Atlantic City’s Revel on Friday, Nov. 15, live on Spike TV, as Point Pleasant’s own Kurt “Batman” Pellegrino will return after nearly two years away from the cage, as he takes on Saul “The Spider” Almeida in a lightweight affair, while fan favorite and Ricardo Almeida disciple Tom DeBlass will also return to the Bellator cage. The night will also feature the Bellator Tournament Finals in the Welterweight and Featherweight divisions, as well as stacked preliminary card.
> 
> “I’ve been in retirement for the last two years, but I’ve been in the gym every day since and the competitive fire has still been burning inside of me,” Pellegrino said. “Every morning I wake up I realize I had the same dream as the night before, and it’s to go out the way I want. With Bellator back in Atlantic City, this is my opportunity to end my nightmare and go out the way I want, the way I deserve.”
> 
> “We were witness to an incredible night of fights during our first visit to Revel and I expect nothing but the same on November 15th,” Bellator Chairman & CEO Bjorn Rebney said. “Atlantic City has become a second home for Bellator and with New Jersey favorites like Pellegrino and DeBlass on this card to compliment two tournament finals, Revel is in store for another huge night of fights.”


MMa Weekly


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

nice! I like Batman. ^^


----------

